# Button Banger, fourbanger, octobanger problems



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the fourbanger and octobanger software. I've used it in the past successfully. I have a nano and an uno both with the CH340G serial to USB chip. Both are recognized by my computer and recognized by either banger software. The upload of the firmware appears to work. I see the rapid flashing on the unit and the fourbanger software say it was successful. 
The problem is that it doesn't appear that the upload worked. The output on the serial does not show the correct pins as noted in the authors notes. Also, the triggering does not work. 
Playing the sequence from the software directly to the arduino does work.

Any ideas?
Thanks,
JD


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi JD,

You mentioned the Four Banger and the OctoBanger (i.e., two different software applications / firmware). And you mentioned a Nano and an Uno. Can we focus on the OctoBanger / Uno combination first.

I'm assuming you can successfully "Upload Firmware to Arduino" using the OctoBanger. You may want to cut-n-paste the contents of the Arduino Uploader message window here.

Can you successfully connect to the Uno via the serial port? If so, what's displayed in the message window? For example, with my set-up (Arduino Uno clone with CH340G and micro USB) ...

OctoBanger TTL v8.2.0
Config OK
Frame Count: 23
Seq Len Secs: 6.70
Reset Delay Secs: 15
Pin Map: Shield
Trigger Pin in: A0
Trigger Ambient Type: Low (PIR or + trigger)
Trigger Pin Out: A1
Media Serial Pin: A2
Media Type: Catalex Mp3 Ambient + Scare
Volume: 30
Timing Offset ms: -0.405
TTL PINS: 7,6,5,4,8,9,10,11
TTL TYPES: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Ready​
*Note*: The OctoBanger supports two different "pin mappings" (Default_TTL and Shield). I'm using "Shield" corresponding to an Arduino Uno 4-channel relay shield. The input trigger pin is A0.

Here I've changed the pin mapping to "Default_TTL" ...

OctoBanger TTL v8.2.0
Config OK
Frame Count: 23
Seq Len Secs: 6.70
Reset Delay Secs: 15
Pin Map: Default_TTL
Trigger Pin in: 11
Trigger Ambient Type: Low (PIR or + trigger)
Trigger Pin Out: 10
Media Serial Pin: 12
Media Type: Catalex Mp3 Ambient + Scare
Volume: 30
Timing Offset ms: -0.405
TTL PINS: 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
TTL TYPES: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Ready​
The input trigger pin is now D11.

wbn


----------



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

wbn,
Well, you helped me a bunch already. I made a new "controller" on the octobanger and uploaded. I now see that A0 is my trigger pin. (which I wasn't seeing before).
I also get messages in the window when I trigger the PIR. 
A couple of other oddities... 
1. When my relay is connected, it immediately gets activated (closing the circuit). 
I tried selecting "Active Low" also, same result.
2. I have one relay connected to pin 7 (output 1). When triggering, the relay does not react.
Any other insight?
Thank you,
JD 


OctoBanger TTL v8.2.0
Config OK
Frame Count: 2
Seq Len Secs: 0.00
Reset Delay Secs: 1
Pin Map: Shield
Trigger Pin in: A0
Trigger Ambient Type: Low (PIR or + trigger)
Trigger Pin Out: A1
Media Serial Pin: A2
Media Type: None
Timing Offset ms: -0.405
TTL PINS: 7,6,5,4,8,9,10,11
TTL TYPES: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Ready


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

You may have a relay board that's not compatible. Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

I think I see one of my problems, the sequence length shows 0 seconds. Odd.
This screen is directly after uploading and reconnecting the serial to show the status.


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi JD,

Your sequence length is 0.00 seconds,

Seq Len Secs: 0.00​
with only two frames,

Frame Count: 2​
The red cursor corresponds to the end time. Where's the red cursor at relative to your output state changes? You right-click on the red cursor to re-position it.

Can you post a screen-shot?

wbn


----------



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

Trying again with the screenshot.


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Try clicking on the "Send Sequence only to Controller" button.

wbn


----------



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

The "Send Sequence" always works and does trigger the relays. My sequence length still show zero on the console, which I'm sure is causing this issue. But, I'm not sure how to correct it.
JD


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

I want to make sure we're talking about the same "Send Sequence only to Controller" button,

http://www.wickedstone.com/Halloween/Jpeg/Send Sequence.jpg​
wbn


----------



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

Nope. I was pressing the "play" button. After hitting the button you suggested, the sequence is now triggered correctly by the PIR. And the sequence length displays correctly. I was not aware that you had to upload the firmware AND send the sequence. I don't remember doing this with the fourbanger sw.
Thank you so much for your help.
I'm still seeing a HIGH or closed relay symptom on my 8 channel relay board during the ambient (inactive) time. My 4 channel relay board is working perfectly.
So, my 8 channel board is doing the opposite as my 4 channel board. I believe I was able to counteract this on the fourbanger sw with the "HiOut" setting on the relays. That seems to have changed on the eightbanger sw.
Thanks again,
JD


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Be aware that some 12V relay boards are not Arduino compatible due to the way the inputs work.

As far as I know all of the 5V ones work, but you may have to change the HiOut settings so the relays are off when they are supposed to be.


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

jdjuggler said:


> Nope. I was pressing the "play" button. After hitting the button you suggested, the sequence is now triggered correctly by the PIR. And the sequence length displays correctly. I was not aware that you had to upload the firmware AND send the sequence. I don't remember doing this with the fourbanger sw.


I believe this is referred to as an "undocumented feature" (i.e., a bug). I'll check with Mike.



> Thank you so much for your help.


No problem.



> I'm still seeing a HIGH or closed relay symptom on my 8 channel relay board during the ambient (inactive) time. My 4 channel relay board is working perfectly.
> So, my 8 channel board is doing the opposite as my 4 channel board. I believe I was able to counteract this on the fourbanger sw with the "HiOut" setting on the relays. That seems to have changed on the eightbanger sw.


In the screenshot you shared, the outputs are active high,

TTL TYPES: 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0​
Did you try changing them to active low and re-download the configuration (not just the sequence)? Upon reconnecting the serial port, you should see,

TTL TYPES: 1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1​
If you changed the state of the outputs from active high to active low and the behavior of the solid-state relays didn't change, something else is amiss. I just tested it and it works fine. We'll need a link to the specific 8-channel relay module you're using and the way in which you've wired / connected it.

wbn


----------



## Mechanical Mayhem (May 25, 2017)

wickedbeernut said:


> Hi JD,
> 
> You mentioned the Four Banger and the OctoBanger (i.e., two different software applications / firmware). And you mentioned a Nano and an Uno. Can we focus on the OctoBanger / Uno combination first.
> 
> ...


Wickedbeernut is that you Joe S? It's been a long time since we spoke last. This is Tom Marchak from the old Mechanical Mayhem site oh so many years ago. I've been away from the Halloween building for a long time good to see you're still involved. Did you ever finish that Disney organ player that thing was looking awesome!


----------



## jdjuggler (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay... I tried it again with my nano and it worked fine. Not sure what I was seeing with the uno... I'm sure it was me not uploading the config & the sequence each time I made a change. Also, I didn't know that the TTL TYPES referred to the hi/low states.
Thanks for help - I was majorly frustrated, which doesn't make troubleshooting easy.
My faith in humanity and haunting has been restored. Hopefully this will assist others.
Thank you,
JD


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

jdjuggler said:


> Thanks for help - I was majorly frustrated, which doesn't make troubleshooting easy. My faith in humanity and haunting has been restored. Hopefully this will assist others.


Thank you for sticking with the OctoBanger. The OctoBanger is a tremendous (free) gift to the home haunt community. I'm hoping more home haunters will have the courage to tackle the OctoBanger. They don't know what they're missing.

wbn


----------

